# Stop the planet! - i wanna get off!!!!



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

In a bid to avoid nitrates going into my tank (via the tap water), i am told i can buy "purified but with goodness put back in" water for £3 for , i think, 50 litres.

I mean, come on! 







, is it really necessary to go to this trouble???

If I do weekly w/c of at least 25%, surely my P's would be ok??

Paying for water for the fish tank - f**k that S**t!









Soz, im quite peeved!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

huh - why cant you use tap water?


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

You can always go the way of having a planted tank and use that aged water to change in the P tank.

Just a thought.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

So im not going crazy then??
THE LFS is..yes????
Extremes or what?

IN SEARCH OF THE PERFECT SPECIMEN....OF PIRANHA - those silly sods!!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I used to pay for water for my tank. $1.50 for 5 gallons at the local "purified water" store. They RO the water there. Since I moved to LA I have discontinued that act due the fact I cant find one near me, and plus I get ALOT more then 5 gallons now. Try like 40-50 in a weekly water change for all my tanks. Tap should be okay. If I use LOS ANGLES TAP water, then you should be okay.

~Dj


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> In a bid to avoid nitrates going into my tank (via the tap water), i am told i can buy "purified but with goodness put back in" water for £3 for , i think, 50 litres.


 Have you tested you tap water to see if it has nitrates? Is that why this issue came up? You sould be fine with tap water, but I have heard of some peoples water containing ammonia or nitrates.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I love my tap water. Everything is perfect. 7.0 PH 0 everything across the board. Sometimes I even change 75% of the water and everything is fine.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> I love my tap water. Everything is perfect. 7.0 PH 0 everything across the board. Sometimes I even change 75% of the water and everything is fine.


 Yo must have some enchanting water there. I never knew of anyplace that had perfect water which automatically sets the PH at 7.0, let alone do a 75% water change. If this is the case, do you even cycle your tank before set ups??


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

do those water filters that you attatch to the sink faucet work?


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

_Which_ planet?










Sorry, the subject begged for that.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> RedShoal said:
> 
> 
> > I love my tap water. Everything is perfect. 7.0 PH 0 everything across the board. Sometimes I even change 75% of the water and everything is fine.
> ...


 Nope, I don't bother starting a cycle before I put a fish in... as I stated in the water cycling post. I always thought water was suppose to good. I can't believe they let people drink water that have nitrates in it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> RedShoal said:
> 
> 
> > I love my tap water. Everything is perfect. 7.0 PH 0 everything across the board. Sometimes I even change 75% of the water and everything is fine.
> ...


I dont understand what you are saying rhom?
Is it that unusual to have tap water with a ph of 7 and no ammonia, nitrites or nitrates? And doing a 75% water change is not a big deal unless you are altering your water. My ph in the tap and tank is the same so I have done massive water changes with no problem. It has no effect on the cycle, just reduces the nitrates. There are people that do 100% water changes with no problem.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah where i live there is nitrates, quite high, in fact.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> do those water filters that you attatch to the sink faucet work?


 Be careful using that kind of water, it is unable to maintain steady pH levels easily and your tank can crash. As long as tap water doesn't contain ammonia (it shouldn't) or nitrate then it's fine. Most places shouldn't have any nitrate in it anyways.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

I guess I should consider myself lucky here in oregon. our water comes out totally neutral at 7.0 as well, but I still cycle just in case. I dont want anything messin with the well being of my fishies.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

so you think i could do a 50% weekly w/c with no probs?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jonas said:


> I guess I should consider myself lucky here in oregon. our water comes out totally neutral at 7.0 as well, but I still cycle just in case. I dont want anything messin with the well being of my fishies.


 Ph has almost nothing to do with cycling your tank. The only think is that ammonia, nitrites and nitrates man be more harmful with a higher ph. That is it.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

I heard that P's can live in a really wide ph range, anyway.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Most fish can live in a wide PH range believe it or not. You just have to change it on them slowly so they won't get into shock. So if your PH from the tap varies greatly, I wouldn't do a big water change.

I used to try to get all my fish to live in salt water.







It works for most. This was when I was young and bored. One thing I learned is that salt water fish don't do well in fresh water.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

yeah, you havent really got to worry too much about PH.
In fact, as long as ammonia and nitrite are at low levels, you'll be ok with nitrates as long as regular water changes are done


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

But if his tap water has more nitrates than the tank. What is the point of changing the water?


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

yeah exactly, so i got something to absorb nitrates and phosphates, it just sits at the bottom of the tank - it's called clearwater
and it clear's water also .....!!!!!!!!!!


----------

